# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Water timer for water tank low-pressure system

## frazzled

Hello - I have water tanks installed purely for watering the garden but I don't have a pump. I slowly trickle water on to one shrub or tree at a time for an hour or so. This works fine but it is a disaster if I forget to turn off the tap - last week I lost 6000 litres! 
All the timers I have looked at require mains or pump pressure on the inlet side to work.  Does anybody know of a low-pressure timer I could put either on the tank outlet ot at the end of the house that would let me set the "on" time to say one or two hours? I'd prefer something mechanical rather than a battery operated unit. 
Cheers

----------


## Bloss

These are available pretty widely: http://www.holmanindustries.com.au/p...%20Tap%20Timer 
Around $60 and uses batteries, but should do the trick.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Tools

You can get mechanical dial type timers from anywhere that sells hoses and fittings.  
Tools

----------


## Tools

Like the first one on this page. 
Tools  http://www.bunnings.com.au/sustainab...ap-timers.aspx

----------


## Bloss

> You can get mechanical dial type timers from anywhere that sells hoses and fittings.  
> Tools

  The mechanical timers do not generally work on low pressure (gravity feed) systems - they require mains pressure to operate and are inefficient at that - they reduce pressure on mains systems by up to 30% (or so the manufacturers say)! That's why the post . . . and that's why there are special low pressure timers such as the Holman one I suggested . . .  :2thumbsup: 
If there is a mechanical one that would be good to know.

----------


## frazzled

Thanks for the responses folks.  Tools:  The unit you suggested simply will not work with a low pressure supply from a water tank without a pump. I know because I have tried it. 
Bloss:  Thanks for your suggestion. I guess I was after something a little simpler and less expensive.  I'm thinking of getting a water solenoid from a junked dishwasher and connecting it to a home-made 1 hour timer except dishwasher solenoids operate at 240v and I don't want to mix garden watering with 240 jolts.  So, I'll look out for a 12v water solenoid......  
Cheers

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Frazzled.......we've got one of the Hunter controllers which puts out a 24V signal.......perfect for a mechanical solenoid.  The 24V solenoid cost about $20 from an irrigation shop and works on low pressure tank water too.....for a cheap kit timer if you are handy with a soldering iron google australian pages for 'flexitimer'  
Bloss' link to Holman Industries will also line you up to their version of the Hunter AC powered controllers.  But get in fast because Nylex (who own Holman) have fallen foul of the financial conditions....and who knows what the fallout might be.

----------


## totoblue

> All the timers I have looked at require mains or pump pressure on the inlet side to work.  Does anybody know of a low-pressure timer I could put either on the tank outlet ot at the end of the house that would let me set the "on" time to say one or two hours? I'd prefer something mechanical rather than a battery operated unit.

  I have a couple of Gardenmate Easy Program Automatic Tap Timers.  They are battery-operated watering computers (attaches directly to the tap) and suitable for "mid to low water pressure" and "can be used with gravity fed watering systems".  They are $35 at Bunnings (in Melbourne at least) - they are the cheapest one I could find that claims to work on gravity feed. 
This is the manual. 
I don't have mine on a gravity feed system so I can't verify that. 
Make sure you install it where you can get your head level with the display.  It is very hard to read from above.  My second one is installed horizontally for that reason. 
The Holman one linked to by Bloss is substantially dearer IIRC but looks like a similar device. 
Or just use a kitchen timer or the one on your mobile phone to remind you to move the hose.  Also in my experience, a tank has plenty of pressure to run a dripper hose so you can water more things at once and you don't have to move the hose so much.

----------


## BRADFORD

I have several of those cheap Bunnings battery operated tap timers operating directly on the tank and drip watering gardens and a small orchard. They have been instlled for about 3 years with no problem at all (haven't even had to replace the batteries which supprises me) 
Regards Brsdford

----------

